# Vizsla Fun Field Days



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/northern-california-fun-field-days.html

Is Vizsla Fun Field days common around the world where the local Vizsla clubs set up no pressure introductions to the field?

Just wonder. They are great events.

RBD


----------



## Melda (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds great, not heard/seen anything like this where we live, then again we live in London.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Out here in New England, I recall seeing something like this being done by either the Connecticut Valley Vizsla and/or the Central New England Vizsla clubs in the past, but I don't see any planned for this year. Looks like a great opportunity!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The Vizsla Club of Northern California Fun Field Day is a GREAT opportunity to expose your Vizsla to the joys of hunting game birds in the field. 

It is particularly geared towards novice dogs of any age and their novice owners. However advanced handlers and their experienced Vizslas are also very welcome to attend in order to fine-tune their hunting skills. 

You are given the unique chance to participate in training
runs, hunt game birds in the field, get advise, soak up the atmosphere and
enjoy a day with many other Vizslas, their owners, friends, and families. 

Come and see what field work is all about, and your dog will love you even more.

Yes, you need not be a VCNC member to participate.

DATE: Saturday April 13, 2013
DEADLINE: Monday April 8, 2013
COST: $15 for 1 bird; $25 for 2 birds. $5 for lunch.

This will be held at Hastings Island Hunting Preserve. 1 hour east of San Francisco and 45 miles west of Sacramento. Near the little town of Rio Vista.

Everyone every year has a great time. Worth a long drive to do. I have gone every year for the last five. 

Hope to see you there.

RBD


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been to some that were put on by pointer folks but not necessarily just for vizslas. 
I encourage anyone to attend something like this though. It will get you hooked! Kudos to them for putting it on.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No :-[ everyone is bundled up inside...but, once the snow and the mud dry up... Suddenly everyone remembers they have dogs around here..


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Where is that pic datacan?

redbirddog this is exactly what I have been looking for. Something like this for our girl.
Will have to look into whether anything like this is offered in our area.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

candi30 - look into local pointer clubs in your area - the 2 I belong to put on 2 FUN HUNTS during the fall - also a great place to find out about Hunt Tests and field trials in your area !!!!!! also go to the AKC's events calander - a great place to find clubs in your area


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

N of HWY 7 in Richmond Hill, lots of off leash places. 
The picture is where we get together and meet on a normal sunny afternoon. 4Vs in the area meet on occasion.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys!
I will be looking into the fun hunts and also looking for more awesome fields like that one.

Chris


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Deadline to enter is April 8th (Monday):


Vizsla Fun Field Day
April 13, 2013
Hastings Island Hunting Preserve, 7758 Hastings Island Road, Rio Vista, CA

This is a great opportunity to expose your puppy or adult dog to the joys of hunting birds in the field. The FFD is particularly geared towards novice dogs of any age and their novice owners. It will give them a chance to see what field work is all about. Advanced handlers and their experienced Vizslas are also welcome to attend in order to fine-tune their hunting skills. The training courses will be run as if they were a hunt tests or field trials. 

Lunch will be available on site.

For additional information and directions click here Fun Field Day Flyer

http://www.vcnc.net/calendar/upcoming_events.shtml

or contact: Mary Shapiro at [email protected]


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/04/vizsla-fun-field-day-2012.html

Hope to see some HVF members tomorrow (Saturday April 13) out at Hastings Island.

Good weather, good people, and great dogs!

RBD


----------

